# will a 5spd fit in a auto? 1990 300zx N/T



## knobelkyle (Sep 6, 2007)

i want a 5 speed in my automatic 1990 300zx, has anybody done it and how much of a pain in the ass is it?


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Get a complete parts car. It will make your life easier. Just remove all the auto junk and bolt up the 5 speed, pedals, and lines and you should be good to go.


----------



## knobelkyle (Sep 6, 2007)

sweet deal thanks! now i just need to find a good junker!


----------

